# Snow plowing



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I have 2 (two) immediate plow routes to fill with new drivers. These routes will be performed in my equipment. You will need to posses and complete the following:


Valid Drivers License.
Vehicle to & from the Shop.
Cell phone or Nextel.
Clean Driving record
Be willing to take a DRUG test.
Be a Team player.
Be available 24/7.

Contact me if you are interested.

[email protected]

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Jon Geer;731452 said:


> I have 2 (two) immediate plow routes to fill with new drivers. These routes will be performed in my equipment. You will need to posses and complete the following:
> 
> 
> Valid Drivers License.
> ...


Do you have to be able to pass the drug test?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Camden;731458 said:


> Do you have to be able to pass the drug test?


No, just willing.:salute:

Jon


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Jon Geer;731743 said:


> No, just willing.:salute:
> 
> Jon


Thats the real test anyway


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank god! Someone finially wanting a plow operator to take a drug test!!!!!!

I'ld love some of my guys to take commen sense and intellegence testing!!

Will there be testing for gensing, taurine or caffine? 

J.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

Jon,
I live in caledonia and have my own truck. I'd be willing to use your equipment or use mine as a sub to help you. i still have a day job so the 24/7 availability is not there, but if you end up needing someone evening nights or anytime thurs/friday...shoot me a PM.
I've got experiance using western v-plows and blizzard 810's.
Thanks!


----------

